# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES

## SemillasNaturalesPeruanas

Estimados Srs. Productores/Agricultores del Foro AgroForum:  
Somos productores registrados y autorizados por el PEAS-INIA para producir semillas certificada de Quinua. Nuestro campo multiplicador de semilla se encuentra ubicado a 2,800 m.s.n.m. en la Region Ancash.  
Durante la campaña 2013-2014 instalamos 2 variedades comerciales que se adaptan exitosamente en Costa y Valles Interandinos: Roja INIA 415-Pasankalla y Blanca Salcedo INIA.  
Por consiguiente, les informamos que contamos con la siguiente disponibilidad de semillas:  
-> 700 kgs de semilla certificada de Quinua INIA-415 Roja Pasankalla 
-> 200 kgs de semilla certificada de Quinua Salcedo INIA Blanca (esta variedad de semilla esta curada con fungicida Vitavax para semillas)  
Ambas variedades de semillas están empacadas y selladas en sacos de tela de 50 kgs para una mejor protección contra la humedad. _El precio de Venta es: S/.25 x kg para ambas variedades de semillas puesto en el Distrito de Moro, Provincia del Santa, Región Ancash._ Referencia: Manejar por 45 mins en la carretera de penetración asfaltada hacia el Este desde el cruce Samanco-Nepeña a la altura del Km. 410-411 de la Panamericana Norte.  
Asimismo, en 2 semanas tendremos disponibilidad de semilla de chía negra.  
NOTA: Tal como lo estipula el reglamento tributario, el precio de semilla esta exonerada de pago de I.G.V. 
Los interesados comuniquense al: RPM: #958838864 RPC: 986893266. Email: senaperu@gmail.com 
Saludos cordiales,  
Semillas Naturales PeruanasTemas similares: ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA(TRUJILLO) VARIEDAD SALCEDO-INIA SE VENDE SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALCEDO INIA, PASANCKALLA ROJA Y NEGRA COLLANA SEMILLA DE QUINUA BLANCA HUALHUAS Y ROJA PASANKALLA

----------


## SemillasNaturalesPeruanas

Estimados Srs. de AgroForum:  
El precio de venta de S/.25 x kg. puesto en el Distrito de Moro, Provincia del Santa, Región Ancash para ambas variedades expira el 30 de Junio del 2014. *A partir del 01 de Julio del 2014 el precio de venta será: S/.30 x kg. para ambas variedades.*  
Saludos cordiales,  
Semillas Naturales Peruanas

----------

